# How much can a F250 pull?!?



## Buckcherry (Nov 18, 2010)

I was wondering because i've been trailering my horse to lessons and a friend wants to join me and i just want to make sure the truck and the horses will be ok. 

The trailer is a Hawk straight load, with dressing room and weights about 3300lbs and each horses is around 1100lbs. 

The truck is a F 250 gas engine, extended cab. 
Thanks


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

Look in your owners manual. It will tell you the towing capacity of your vehicle along with other helpful information such as if you need to set your transmission in a special mode for hauling.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

There should be a sticker on your driver's side door. Most 3/4 tons can pull at least 9,000lbs, so you should be well under your limit.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Buckcherry said:


> I was wondering because i've been trailering my horse to lessons and a friend wants to join me and i just want to make sure the truck and the horses will be ok.
> 
> The trailer is a Hawk straight load, with dressing room and weights about 3300lbs and each horses is around 1100lbs.
> 
> ...


You should be just fine to pull that and more with your 250. Your just going to have terrible fuel milage :?


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

What is your hitch rated for? Some are 3000lb, mine is 5000 so it's good for my 2800lb trailer plus two 1000lb horses.


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

You shouldn't have a problem pulling that trailer. If the truck has a 5.4l V8 you can pull quite a bit.Up to a 3 h sl Gn no LQ.
:wink:


----------



## spence (Nov 8, 2009)

you're fine. i weigh in at 8500lb pickup, 6000lb trailer, and easily around 6000lb cargo (horses, etc) from time to time, and she doesn't miss a beat.

yes, i've got a diesel, however the gas motor will do it, too. say you've got a 7000lb vehicle, 3300lb trailer, and 2200lb of horses, that's only 12500 total, which is nothing at all. go for it!


----------

